# phpBB und MS SQl 2008R2 Express



## ForgottenRealm (4. November 2010)

Hi

Ich wollte mir auf meinem Webserver ein phpBB Forum installieren und hab mir die Deutsche installationsversion heruntergeladen.

Der SQL Server läuft, eine Datenbank sowie ein Benutzer wurden eingerichtet. PHP ist installiert und schreibrechte sind für alle Dateien vorhanden.

Jedoch weigert sich das Setup des Forums, die Verbindung herzustellen.

Als fehlermeldung bekomm ich nur ein:

*Es kann keine Verbindung zur Datenbank aufgebaut werden. Details stehen in unten angezeigter Fehlermeldung.
Es wurde keine Fehlermeldung übergeben.*

Verwendete Daten:
Datenbanktyp: MSSQL 2000+
Port: -
Name der Datenbank: Forum
Benutzer: Forum
Passwort: Das Passwort
Präfix: standard

Wo liegt der Fehler?


----------

